# My malt's urine smells "Fishy"



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I noticed this morning when I picked her up to hug her she smelled fishy. I just bathed her a few days ago and she's super clean. She has peed a few times during the day and all is well. About an hour ago, I went to go pick her up and she peed on me as I was picking her up and it smelled really fishy. I bathed her again and washed all her bedding. What can this be?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I bet she has a yeast infection. A "fishy" odor is consistant with yeast infections. Her vet will be able to to determine for certain. Hope she's better real soon!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

and if she peed on you when picking her up is not normal either. Better get her checked up by the vet.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree, a vet visit is called for.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Certain foods will change the smell of urine, just like in humans. Healthy urine is pale straw colored ( although foods can change the color too)and has a "nutty smell" which is not unpleasant unless its old and exposed to air when it gets a strong ammonia smell as it breaks down the amine.

A "fishy" smell can occur when amines ( protein parts that are in urine)are broken down......this could be from old stale urine smell on the fur but since it persists after a bath she may have a UTI ( urinary tract infection) where the organism causing the infection break down the urine. Most UTI's are easy to diagnose and treat. If she is licking her vulva or fidgety or makes sudden movements when voiding she may be in pain too. I would definitely have her examined by a vet and he/she will do a urinalysis and get her on antibiotics to clear it up.

In the mean time try to encourage her to drink, drink, drink !


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

EmmasMommy said:


> Certain foods will change the smell of urine, just like in humans. Healthy urine is pale straw colored ( although foods can change the color too)and has a "nutty smell" which is not unpleasant unless its old and exposed to air when it gets a strong ammonia smell as it breaks down the amine.
> 
> A "fishy" smell can occur when amines ( protein parts that are in urine)are broken down......this could be from old stale urine smell on the fur but since it persists after a bath she may have a UTI ( urinary tract infection) where the organism causing the infection break down the urine. Most UTI's are easy to diagnose and treat. If she is licking her vulva or fidgety or makes sudden movements when voiding she may be in pain too. I would definitely have her examined by a vet and he/she will do a urinalysis and get her on antibiotics to clear it up.
> 
> In the mean time try to encourage her to drink, drink, drink !



Thank you very much for your advice and knowledge. The color of her urine is pale straw color. She does not appear to be in pain.

Strange though is the fishy smell ....I have never smelled that on her and I am always snuggling and kissing her throughout the day. It did disappear after bathing.
Also, she have never ever peed on me as I was picking her up. That fishy smell was all over my top and pants. I went straight to shower. Sometimes it seems like she holds in her urine and I have no idea why cause I am home all day with her.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it possible she released the contents of her anal glands and that's what you smelled?




Joy


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

vjw said:


> Is it possible she released the contents of her anal glands and that's what you smelled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anal glands usually do have a stinky fishy like smell


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

myfairlacy said:


> anal glands usually do have a stinky fishy like smell


 
I just noticed this fishy smell on Kodi...washed her bottom and now she's running around. She has had a UTI before; it's been over 5 weeks since she's had her anus expressed so not sure what to do. I will pay attention to see if she has been licking her private. That is another sure sign of it. she hasnt been urinating frequently though.


----------

